# Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01 Mirror



## ArtX38 (May 3, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01
 EVGA Z77 Stinger
 EVGA GeForce GTX 670
 Intel® Core™ i5-3570K Processor
SSD Crucial M500 240GB SATA3
Corsair Vengeance Black 8GB (2x4GB) 1866MHz CL9
PCI-E Extension Cable 16X To 16X Riser
Silverstone ST45SF-G SFX Gold plus 80
SilverStone modular PSUs black

*Mods:*
Water systems - 
Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 / 
 Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 / 
 Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670 / 
HW Labs Black Ice GTX M92 - 92 millimeter / Radiator - Black (GTX M92) /  
HW Labs Black Ice GTX M184 - Dual 92 millimeter Radiator - Black (GTX M184) /  
D5 Photon 170 Reservoir/Pump Combo (XSPC-D5-PHOTON-170) / 
Noctua  (NF-B9 )1600rpm Premium Silent 92mm Fan - Sleeved (NF-B9) x3 / 
ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Power Distribution PCB - 4-Way Block (MMT-PCB-4P-44P) / 
Koolance Liquid Coolant Bottle, 700mL /  Fluorescent Blue (LIQ-702BU-B) /  
Masterkleer hose PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Blue / 
Masterkleer tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Black / 
Koolance Nozzle Pair, M12 Barb [10mm, 3/8"] / 
Koolance Nozzle Single, G 1/4" Swivel Angled Barb [For ID: 10mm (3/8")] / 
Koolance Nozzle Single, 3/8" (10mm) x 1/2" (13mm) G1/4 Angled Threaded

This is the last work of the series - "Trilogy Mirror Thin Cases" - Thin XBMC MC "Custom CPU Cooler Evga" - Thin Working water system "Custom CPU Cooler Corsair" - RAVEN by SilverStone PC games water system "Watercool Heatkiller"


----------



## Redkaliber (May 4, 2014)

10 otta 10! very nice. Must look real good in the living room.


----------



## witkazy (May 31, 2014)

one slick mother ,pro craftsmanship,respect


----------

